# The Betta Boys



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got some new male bettas (and one female) today. Put together a quick video of all my male bettas - excluding three which I have no photo for at this time. They are the plainer crowntails but still fun to watch.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

wow very nice collection. i love the tail on the yellow one, very nice


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful collection


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

epic bettas man


----------

